# Can anyone tell me about this Seagull camera?



## Luddite Ignoramus (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello 

I am not a classic cameras collector at all but thought this seemed the best forum to ask..

I have an old camera passed down to me, I think my aunt bought it in the late 60s & gave it to my mother. Anyway I think it's a ?Rangefinder-type camera. Chinese brand called Seagull, model number 205, five-digit serial number at the back. Comes with a fixed 50mm lens. 

It's still in reasonably good condition as it's not been used & just kept stowed away for many years (decades, lol). Not sure what happened to the lens cap... might still have it hidden away somewhere who knows. Pretty solid metal construction. Seems to be completely mechanical, no electronic aids. 

Also we still have the original brown case, which is made of real leather, it's tough as old boots.

I quite fancy bringing it back into life again, is it worth getting it serviced? Or is it a rubbish worthless camera? :???:

As Confucius said... pictures are worth a thousand words... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mitica100 (Aug 19, 2010)

It's not much to tell...  I have one similar to yours, brought directly from China by a friend. A decent picture taker, specially B/W. It is a fixed lens rangefinder 35mm camera and it's not worth a lot of dough, as you can see from *this site*. Put some B/W film through it and have fun!!

Hope this helps.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 22, 2010)

This camera was made by Light Industrial Products (China).
Not sure what the chinese symbols mean.

Seagull - 205 c1970


----------

